# Trivia 11/15



## luckytrim (Nov 15, 2018)

trivia 11/15
DID YOU KNOW...
The word, 'Escalate' did not exist until the invention of the  Escalator in 
1944.

1. What was the name of the character played by Joan Collins  in the soap
opera "Dynasty"?
2. "Spread", "Pin" and "Tab" are all types of  what?
3. Each year since 2010, Gerber has run a contest to find the  child who will
represent their brand for the next year. What was unique about  the Gerber
Baby who was chosen in 2018?
4. What are the names of the two basic stitches in  knitting?
5. Name That flick ;
To save her father, a young girl impersonates a male soldier  in the Chinese
army and ends up defeating the Huns, saving China and bringing  her family
honor.
6. Fill In The Blanks ;
By common consent the Second World War was started when  _______ invaded
______ in ____.
7. Who wrote about killers Richard "Dick" Hickock and Perry  Smith in the
non-fictional novel "In Cold Blood"?
8. In which country are the remains of the Mycenaean  culture?


TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Venus has the shortest ‘Day’ (one rotation) of all the planets  in our
system.  Compared to the time it takes Venus to complete one  revolution
around the Sun (a ‘Year’), it means that Venus’s year is 545  days long.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Alexis Colby
2. Shirt Collars
3. The first ever with Down's Syndrome
4. Knit stitch and purl stitch
5. 'Mulan'
6. Germany - Poland - 1939
7. Truman Capote
8. Greece

CRAP !!
Because Venus rotates very slowly on its axis (taking 243 days  to make a
complete rotation), a day on Venus is longer than its year.


----------

